# Vizsla/Weimaraner Mix? Not 100% sure (Please see Photos)



## xnofriendsx

We got our Bailey in mid December as a rescue dog and they told us she was a Vizsla/Weimaraner mix. Just wondered what everyone's thought were. She has more of a brown coat which is a bit longer than a Vizsla to start but does not shed at all. Then she has a white patch on her chest as well as small white marking on her back left foot. Her ears don't seem long enough to be a Weimaraner so i was thinking maybe a Vizsla/Chocolate Lab mix or a Vizsla/German Short Hair mix. Either way, she has been a great dog so far. Any thoughts....


----------



## redbirddog

*Re: Vizsla/Weimaraner Mix? Not 100% sure*

Vizsla/German Short Hair mix would be my guess.

Is it crazy running dog or milder mannered?

RBD


----------



## xnofriendsx

RBD. I have been meaning to email you. Thanks for your help a few months back with learning about Vizslas. I think one of your dogs had the name Bailey. My wife loved that name. Anyways, our Bailey is a crazy runner. She does get tired after pretty long walks/runs/biking. Roughly 2-6 miles. Our friends German Short Hair does 20-30 mile mountain bike rides with us. Bailey is just 6 months old so not too much flat out running like that but we will see when she is 12-18 months old. The white patch on her chest looks like a GSH to me. Anyways thanks for the help.


----------



## BlueandMac

I agree with RBD - looks like V/GSH mix. She is beautiful!


----------



## Ozkar

At a guess, I would agree with the others. GSp mix. She looks a lot like my little Zsa Zsa


----------



## Mischa

The ears do look short, but I met a Vizsla/Weim mix last year and it was chocolate brown just like that. 
The big spotted patch makes me thing there may be some gsp in there too.

Regardless, that is one good lookin' dog!


----------



## xnofriendsx

Mischa,
Yeah, when i do a search on Google>Images i see white a few Vizsla/Weimaraner mixes that are brown like Bailey. That surprised me but they do turn out that color. But I am still leaning towards the Vizsla/GSH mix. 
Thanks for all the input.

Brian


----------



## harrigab

my guess would be Vizsla/GSH mix too


----------



## dsteinschneider

Bailey looks just like the 9 month old dog we recently added to our family. 

Here is Sasha:


----------



## dextersmom

I actually see *way* more Weim than Vizsla in her. Her head and those facial expressions are dead on for our Weimaraner! (I will see if I can message you some pics later so you see what I mean  ). My guess is a Weim/GSP cross. Weim/V crosses do turn out that chocolate brown (so gorgeous) but that ticked patch makes me think GSP.


----------



## mommaofalot

I have no input on the mix but had to say that is one gorgeous pup!!!!!


----------



## esslevy

We adopted a GSP mix last fall to help tire out our Vizsla. We don't know definitively what she's mixed with, but our current thought is pit bull. Her markings are right on GSP and she does point. But her head shape and body (she's not as leggy as a pointer ought to be) and her gait when she runs, seems to be pit bull. Her coat, while short, isn't as short/stiff as our Vizsla's.

Her head/ears look a lot like your dog's.


----------



## hem356

Hi! I know this is an old post but I believe she's what they say she is! I have a Weimaraner/vizsla who is nut brown (darkest of the litter) and all her siblings were your dogs colouring. Mine gets mistaken for a GSP all the time.....
Here's Mollie....


----------

